#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Conditional Formatting - Highlight All Cells in Row If One Cell Row Contains

## trojo805

HI there,

I was trying to use conditional formatting to highlight/change all text/content of all cells in a given row if one cell in that row contained specific text, e.g. if A5="delayed", then all content in cells A1:A4 turn red? I've played with the COUNTIF function, but doesn't seem to be working? Any ideas? Appreciate your guidance. Thanks!

----------


## MarvinP

Hi trojo805,
I'm a little confused by your question.  It looks like an Excel question but is posted in the Outlook Help Forum.  
If it is an Excel only question please let us know.

----------


## antedenise

You can select all the cells in the row except the one that has the key value and set conditional formatting as a formula

If(A5="delayed",1,0)

Then set the color/font/border you want and each cell will work according to the value in A5.

----------


## MarvinP

Is this an Outlook question or an Excel question?

----------

